# Meerforellen in der Ostsee



## siegerlaender (17. Februar 2002)

Hallo zusammen!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bislang war bei mir der Fang einer Meerforelle mehr oder weniger Zufall. Das möchte ich dieses Jahr ändern. Ich bin Anfang April in Heiligenhafen/Fehmarn und will da mal bei die Meerforellen gucken.Als Rute habe ich die Shimano Diaflash Spinning 330 H (25-50grWG)ins Auge gefasst. Als Rolle habe ich eine Quantum Energy 3000.
Was soll ich für Schnur nehmen? 17er Fireline, 10er Wiphlash oder doch lieber eine Monofile?Welche Blinker gehen am besten?
Wo sind gute Stellen auf Fehmarn?
Wann ist die beste Tagezeit? Morgens, Abends?Außerdem brauche ich noch eine Neoprene Watthose. Welche könnt Ihr da empfehlen?Freue mich auf Eure Antworten!

---------------------------------------------------------------
Der Norweger im Siegerland!
Lang lebe Mette-Marit!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß
Volker


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. Februar 2002)

@ SiegerlaenderDenk an das Gewicht von Rute und Rolle!!
Man macht irre viel Würfe und da kann man schonmal ganz schnell nen dicken Arm bekommen.
Die Rutenlänge von 3,3m ist auch schon heftig, wenn Du 1,90m groß bist reicht schon 2,70m länge. Ich meine damit, so sollte das im Verhältnis stehen.
Zur Schnur: ich benutze ne 0,12er Fireline und im Winter eine Monofile.Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







-------------------------------------------------------
Viel Petri Heil
www.mikefish.de


----------



## hecht24 (17. Februar 2002)

na ich wunesche dir viel erfolg sieger
ich hab bis jetzt leider noch nie ne meerforelle gefangen


-------------------------------------------------------
dicke fische
wuenscht
albert von bieren


----------



## Basti (17. Februar 2002)

Hallo!
Beim Thema Schnur halte ich mich mal lieber raus...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich finde auch, das eine Rute mit 3,30m Länge nicht von Nöten ist, 2,70m reicht vollkommen aus, ausser vielleicht wenn du richtig feuern musst (z.B. bei stärkerem Gegenwind) sind 3m oder mehr notwendig.
Die Blinker Hansen fight oder die Gladsax Mefowobbler sind eigentlich nie verkehrt.Gruß
Basti


----------



## Broesel (17. Februar 2002)

Moins,also Rutenlänge von 3.30 ist auch in meinen Augen schon die äußerste Grenze zum Spinnfischen. Ich selber benutze auch nur eine 2,70 m lange Rute.  Zum Sbirolinofischen benutze ich allerdings auch ne 4 Meter Matchrute...die allerdings auf die Dauer doch sehr schwer wird.
Aber das war ja nicht deine Frage.
Da die Rute ein Wurfgewicht bis 50 Gramm hat, gehe ich einmal davon aus, dass sie auch ein recht kräftiges Rückrat hat. (Das Hauptgewicht der "Küstenblinker" liegt ohnehin meist nur zwischen 16 und 26 Gramm.) Das ist so nicht weiter zu bemängeln, doch solltest dann mit der Wahl der Angelschnur aufpassen. Viele Fische steigen beim Benutzen von geflochtenen Schnüren und "harten" Ruten schnell wieder aus. Bei "härteren" Ruten würde ich immer eine Monofile (0,25er Shimano Exage)empfehlen. Meine Rute ist relativ weich, puffert also Stöße wunderbar ab. Also ist eine geflochtene kein Thema. Es ist also unbedingt zu beachten, dass das Gerät aufeinander abgestimmt ist.Gängige Blinker sind eigentlich Hansen Flash und Moere Silda oder Gladsax-Wobbler. Es gibt noch diverse andere Modelle, aber würde hier jetzt zu weit führen... 
Im Frühjahr sind meist natürliche Farben, wie blau-silber oder grün/silber angesagt, da sie die nun wieder mehr vorkommenden "Tobis" und Jungheringe imitieren.Im Frühjahr ist eindeutig die Westküste von Fehmarn (Flügge, Wallnau bis Bojendorf)das bessere Revier. Das Wasser ist relativ Flach und erwärmt sich entsprechend schneller, sodass dort auch zuerst das Leben erwacht und die Mefos aus dem Vollen schöpfen können.Im Frühjahr sind die wärmeren Mittagstunden meist die beste Tagestzeit. Je mehr das Jahr zum Sommer fortschreitet und das Wasser wärmer wird, desto mehr verschiebt sich die beste Zeit in die Morgen und Abenddämmerung (im Sommer sogar Nachts!)Also versuchs im April ruhig mal ab Mittag bis zum Abend oder von der Morgendämmerung bis zum Mittag....noch besser von morgens bis abends...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zum Thema Wathosen..tja..da kann ich nicht viel sagen. Ich bin froh, dass meine dicht ist...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hoffe etwas gehelft zu haben..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß ausm Norden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Jörg Angeln auf Fehmarn


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Februar 2002)

Moin!
Ich hatte bis vor kurzem auch eine Rute von 330 zentimeter. Das ist wirklich eine enorme Länge die nicht sein muß. Ich habe mir jetzt eine Emblem Z zugelegt. Die ist 280 Zentimeter und hat ein Wurfgewicht von 8-25 Gramm. Durch die Sic Spirale hat die Rute ein enormes Rückrat und ist so auch für richtig dicke Fische geeignet. Naja und das Gewicht der Rute ist aller erste Sahne, alleine durch die fehlenden Ringe ist die Ultraleicht und der Rollenhalter geht auf dem Korkgriff hoch und runter zu schieben so das ich je nach Einsatz (Watblinkern oder BB angeln) die Rolle verstellen kann. Als Rolle benutze ich seit vielen Jahren eine Shimano Stradic 4000.
Bei Blinkern und Wobblern gibt es so viele auf dem Deutschen Markt das man kaum sagen kann dieser ist gut und der ist schlecht. Ihc fische am meisten mit Hansen Flash Blinkern oder mit Wobblern in Gewichten um die 20 Gramm. Farben sollte man wie beim Pilken alle Farben dabei haben aber am Ende ist es Wurst welcher Blinker an der Schnur hängt. Denn es fängt eh nur der Blinker den Fisch der im Wasser ist.

-------------------------------------------------------

            www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## havkat (17. Februar 2002)

Moin Siegerländer!
Ein WG von 25-50g ist schon recht heavy für die Küste! Mit so einer Rute kannste Dich getrost an die Mörrum stellen. Die Faustformel für WG´s besagt, daß maximales WG minus 15-25% das optimale Ködergewicht ergeben. Das wären bei der Diaflash, so über´n Daumen, 35-40g.
Die Standardgew. von Blinkern u. Wobblern wurden bereits genannt, könnte also ein Problem mit der Wurfweite geben. Ich fische auschließlich 25er Mono, an der schwedischen Küste auch schon mal 27er.
Für Geflochtene wäre die angepeilte Rute definitiv zu hart!! Die Rollengröße ist ok.
Meine Rute:
10ft/305cm, 10-30g, durchgehende Aktion. Meine Köder:
Jensen "Tobis" 16-20g grün-u. blau/silber
"Sölvpilen" 20g Farbe dto. Besteht aus ´ner Blei/Zinnlegierung, sehr gute Flugeigenschaften bei schwierigen Windbedingungen. Verlangt aber schnelle Führung, läuft "lebensecht".
Gladsaxwobbler 15 u. 20g blau-u. grün/silber, schwarz für Dämmerung/Nacht u. schwarz/pink für kaltes Winterwasser.Anfang April könnten wir uns über die Füsse laufen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I. FDM u. Mefojunkie)
Norge endet am Nordkap...leider!


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. Februar 2002)

Hallo!
Nun noch ich, um die Geschichte völlig durch-
einander zu bringén! Die Jungs die deine Ru-
tenwahl beanstandet haben, haben recht! 2,70
bis max 3,10m wg 10-40g und dann 23er oder
25er Monofile, eventuell eine 12er Fireline.
Ich selbst fische nahezu ausschließlich mit
Jack-Rapid Wobblern, aber das ist nicht das
Hauptproblem. Salmonidenanglern versuchen gern "Ihren" Fischen immer eine besondere
Intelligenz nachzusagen. Ist nach meiner nicht der Fall: Meerforellen fangen, heißt
Meerforellen finden.
Zu den Plätzen: Auf allen Fälle nicht da, wo
in jedem Laden die Broschüre liegt: "Die best
ten Meerforellenplätze von....". Da stehen im
mer Leute im Wasser. Die Fische fliegen von
Top Platz 1 zu Top Platz 2 nähmlich (noch)
nicht mit der Lufthansa!

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## siegerlaender (17. Februar 2002)

Hallo Leute!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen!
Habe meine Gerätezusammenstellung folgendermaßen korrigiert.
Rute, Shimano Diaflash Spinning 270 MH (15-40gr WG). Meine Quantum Energy schraube ich dran. Da die Diaflash 270 MH eine durchgehende Aktion hat, fülle ich eine Spule mit 12er Fireline und eine mit 25er Monofil.
Kann ich das so stehen lassen?

-------------------------------------------------------
Der Norweger im Siegerland!
Lang lebe Mette-Marit!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß
Volker 
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von siegerlaender am 17-02-2002 um 17:26.]


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. Februar 2002)

@ DolfinDa hast Du recht! Nie dahin gehen wo der Angelladen-Inhaber dich hinschickt, der steht dann abends genau entgegengesetzt auf der Insel und hat seine Ruhe und.... fängt auch!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Viel Petri Heil
www.mikefish.de


----------



## Bellyboatangler (17. Februar 2002)

Geflochtene Schnur zum Meerforellenangeln benutze ich nie mehr!!! Habe damit mal reichlich Aussteiger gehabt, obwohl die Bremse immer sehr fein eingestellt war und die Rute auch sehr fein war. Ist halt meine Überzeugung. Kenne allerdings Sportsfreunde, die benutzen nur geflochtene Schnur und fangen damit ihre Meerforellen!!! Vielleicht bin ich auch zu blöd dazu, mit geflochtener Schnur auf Mefos zu fischen?! Benutze als Schnur eine 0,25-0,27 DAM Damyl Tectan Premium oder eine Stroft GTM von Waku. Zum Dorsche angeln benutze ich die neue geflochtene Schnur von Berkley in 0,06 mm Stärke. Rute um 3 m, Wurfgewicht bis 40 g, Rolle von Daiwa, Wathose kann ich nur von Viking mit Füßlingen empfehlen. Mit Füßlinge und seperaten Watschuhen hat man besseren halt auf aalglatten Steinen als in den Wathosen mit Raumfahrerstiefen! Ansonsten muß Du auch wie alle hier durch Fehlkauf lernen! Eine Wathose für 150 DM/80 Euro taugt nur was für den 1malamwassergewesenenanglerdernichtfängtundsicheineblasenentzündungholenwill
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## havkat (17. Februar 2002)

@Siegerläner
Dat passt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@Dolfin u. MikeFish
So is das. Immer weg vom großen Haufen. Die generell bekannten Plätze sind bestimmt nicht schlecht, aber 20 Watangler die hin u. her laufen vorneweg noch ein paar Bellyboote.....im Uferbereich braucht man dort wohl nicht mehr mit Fischen rechnen.
@BB-Angler
Prinzipiell haste recht, gibt aber auch gute Stiefelhosen. Alles ´ne Frage der Besohlung. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I. FDM u. Mefojunkie)
Norge endet am Nordkap...leider!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (17. Februar 2002)

@havkat
es gibt schon vernünpftige Wathosen mit angenähten Stiefeln dran. Nur sind die rar gesäht und kosten meist nicht viel weniger als die Wathosen mit Füßlingen. Mit Füßlingen und Watschuhe hat man besseren Halt in seiner Hose und man kommt sich nicht vor, als wenn man Plattfüße hat. Ich habe Schuhgröße 46-47. Die meisten Wathosen mit Stiefeln sind mir in dieser Größe einfach zu breit. Knicke mit den Schuhen dann ab. Und die Fütterung im Gummistiefel läßt ja auch zu wünschen übrig. Im Ausland sind Wathosen mit Füßlinge wesentlich günstiger als die Boot Wathosen. Hier in Deutschland ist teilweise kein Preisunterschied feststellbar!!!

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Bellyboatangler am 17-02-2002 um 18:45.]


----------



## Broesel (17. Februar 2002)

@Havkatjupps..recht haste. Das mit dem großen "Haufen" am Wasser fällt wirklich auf. Wenn ich tatsächlich mal nur am Samstag (Nachmittag), bzw. am Sonntag los komme, werden kaum Fische gefangen...Alle sind sie dann am Stöhnen und Fluchen. Ich bin immer froh, wenn ich Freitags und Montags loskomme...noch besser in der Woche.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Bellybootangler
Ich schwöre auch auf geflochtene Schnüre, da sie einen wesentlich besseren Kontakt zum Fisch und Köder herstellt. Aussteiger hatte ich auch mit monofilen Schnüren. Ich denke, die Fische hebeln sich eher aus, wenn z.B. der Haken nicht erstklassig scharf war und kein 2.Sprengring benutzt wird. Noch besser nen "Miniwirbel" zwischen Blinker und Haken schalten...

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß ausm Norden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Jörg Angeln auf Fehmarn


----------



## silentwatcher (17. Februar 2002)

@BBanglerwo kann man sich denn im Netz ne Wathose von Viking angucken? 
Nie wieder ne Wathose mit angeschweissten Gummistiefeln!mfg SW


----------



## Bellyboatangler (17. Februar 2002)

Kenne da leider auch keine Webseite die viking hosen vertreibt! Vielleicht kann uns ja Kunze helfen. Der findet doch immer alles!!!

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------

